# GM Cano Canete Latigo



## LabanB (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Having recently returned from three glorious weeks in the PI training with Master Val Pableo, GM Albert Sales and GM Andres "Cano" Canete, I am very proud and honoured to announce that I have been made European Representative for the Latigo sub-system of The Original Momoy Canete San Miguel Eskrima System by GM Andres T. "Cano" Canete, only son of the founder and sole inheritor of the Original Momoy Canete San Miguel Eskrima System.
My remit includes the following:
Create San Miguel Latigo Logo
Update the Original Logo for the complete San Miguel System
Create websites for both the European Latigo Organisation and for GM Cano Canete in the PI
Create Grading syllabus and certificates
Develop seminars/workshops across Europe and America to promote the San Miguel Latigo
Create Seminar/Workshop certificates
Create a book on basic Filipino Bullwhip techniques (we'll start with a booklet and see how it goes!!)
GM Cano has grown tired of people going to train with him in the San Miguel System in the PI, and then going back to their own countries and claim they have more knowledge and authority than they in fact do. To reduce this I have been asked to control the teaching of the art of Latigo in Europe and America by becoming one of only two authorised instructors in the West (the second being my student Gareth Rodgers). I'll be putting the letter of authority on my own website (labanbaston.cjb.net) by the weekend.
I hope to have the authorised Logo, websites, Grading Syllabus and workshop/seminar plans in place by the start of 2008. Its a big job and will take time to build. GM Cano wants to see this element of his Fathers system flourish and hopes that by creating an organisation which promotes this element his fathers legacy will continue and that more people will come to appreciate the effort needed to control the Latigo with the benefits of improved body mechanics, timing, strength and accuracy that the training promotes.
Thank You,
Bill Lowery
5th Degree Black Belt Guba Doce Pares
1st Degree Black Belt SMEC: Latigo
European Representative for the SMEC: Latigo


----------



## strunk76 (Oct 25, 2007)

Bill,

Congrats on your three weeks of training, and big plans for representation of San Miguel Latigo.  Which aspects are you planning to propagate in the system?  In addition to the whip, that sounds like a lot of material to systemize.  Your associations next to your name are confusing to me, because you are graded in SMEC, but you're belted under Nong Kano.  Isn't San Miguel Eskrima Council carried by Nong Edring Casio on Mactan?  About the West, there exists one master (if not two) who teaches the complete San Miguel method with many years of authentic research and experience with Noy Momoy, Nong Banoy, Nong Ben, Nong Kano, and Nong Naro.  I would like to see how the curriculum of SM Latigo and other established SME curriculums compare and contrast.  Again, congrats on your three weeks training - Nong Kano is a pretty cool guy to train with.


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like a great time!  Hope you can post more about it


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## LabanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Strunk76,

  Erm, Didn't I answer this question already on MAP???

Hi Carol and Arnisador,

  Yep three weeks of heaven. Once I get over the jetlag - still waking at 4am!! -  my student and I have plans for about 13 articles for martial arts mags, covering interviews, historicals and how to's, but I'll stick a brief "what I did on my Holidays" article here.

Bill


----------

